# Wolfstraum Bragg



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

<span style="color: #000099">_*Okay Lee ~ I've been trying to be patient and since you haven't announced this yet, I'm going to.

BIG CONGRATULATIONs to Lee & Csabre v. Wolfstraum on their SchH 1 today. Nice scores of 87-88-91 I'm sure pronounced. I had the pleasure of having Csabre stay with me for four months (last September) ~ very nice bitch with a bit of a serious side to her. You should be very proud Lee!*_</span>


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

BIG







Lee!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to Lee and Csabre!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ikon says









_*"WAY TA GO MAMA!!"*_
























AWESOME!! We knew she could do it!! 

She's a superstar in my heart...


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Awesome! WTG Lee and Csabre!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote:Okay Lee ~ I've been trying to be patient and since you haven't announced this yet, I'm going to.


I've been waiting for her to post too.. I would imagine she's out celebrating..

Congrats Lee and Csabre..


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Congrats Lee, you must be thrilled!!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Congrats again Lee, I knew you guys would be fine!

Bengal says congrats to her mom, but no rush coming home, she likes her Aunt Kristi


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

congrats


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow... Bengal sure looks like Mama!! That's a great picture of her! Can't help but note the beautiful reach on that gait even from that angle! (guess once you are a conformation person it's always there) She is beautiful... ALMOST as boooooooootiful as her brother Ikon! LOL, but then I'm prejudice!!


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey, WTG Csabre and Lee. Very nice score. We were keeping in touch during the day. In between of phases for her and flyball races for me. I did get voicemails and 2 second phone conversations. She was at the judges banquet last time we chatted. She will probably be back at her "hotel" soon.


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

Pictures please!!!!!! Congratulations Lee.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations Lee!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Dedication, hard work and a good dog...it all pays off in the long run.





















to Lee, Csabre and Csabre's kids....


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just came on to post a brag LOL and my good friends have beat me to it!!!!!!!!!! 

It was a great day here, cool but not wet, and a nicely run trial......nice tracking and a considerate spectator group for sure!!!

I want to thank my friends for their unflagging support and faith in Csabre and me!!!! Through some tough times and lots of frustration, you all helped me keep my faith that things would come together and we'd get this done!!!

Buffalo has worked great for a trial in no small way due to the Trish and Kevin Hospitality Inn!!!!!!!!!!!

Csabre is lying peacefully here beside me with a nice bone!

Lee


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey, Lee... ya gotta change your tag line now to list the new Sch H @ your place...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!!! Sounds like you worked very hard and that makes it extra special.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey Lee,







!! Give my favorite girl a big hug and an extra marrow bone!


----------



## twogsdoh (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats Lee and Csabre!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG







Lee!!!


----------



## JLOCKHART29 (Aug 23, 2009)

Well now I know why I haven't heard a response to my email. WAY TO GO LEE!! A lot of work to get there for sure but the pass makes it all worth it! From what I heard you lucked out on the rain up there. Sure hope I get a chance to do some of that work soon!!!Hint hint LOL


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Big Congrats!!! Very happy for you Lee!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations Lee!!!!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats Lee & Csabre


----------

